# gyno problems



## jeb (Nov 2, 2004)

bros I'm in a cycle of test 500mg/wk and deca 400mg/wk i'm in my third week, but I'm feeling more gyno symptoms than my last cycle (test500eq400), right now it subsided a little bit i'm taking 60mg divided through out the day since last week I'm also taking 1mg of femara a day from lionn...liquid site, my question is should I just lower the test or stay the same just bump up the dose of Nolva???????? last week it would hurt like hell.

I've read that nolva would get stable in the blood about 3-4 wks.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Probably not the test then, because 500 test and 1mg of femera and still gyno symptoms doesn't add up to me. Thats a lot of fem, or even if it were letro (1mg/ml) that would be a lot of letro. Femera though is supposedly much more potent and therefore dangerous at high doses.

I dont know how gyno prone you are but it could be the deca that isn't helping.


----------



## jeb (Nov 3, 2004)

dangerous in what way? oh shit i'm getting more concerned. I've gotten gyno symptoms before but I would take 20 to 40mg and that would take care of the problem even on my previous cycle I did a 20 weeks cycle. what i was thinking is that maybe I still had estrogen floating around from my previous cycle because I waited 3 months to start this cycle, i felt recouperated, my libido came back and everything. this is my first time with deca though but let me tell you something mudge, like a week before even I stated this cycle I would feel very little to 0 sensation like gyno symptoms then when I started injecting I started to feel it more stronger the symptoms, (been on cycle 3 weeks out of a 10) sometimes of the day I don't feel it at all and sometimes I do feel it, that's when it really worries me. sometimes I think that the femara is not real (lionsite)but who knows.  what do you think?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Femera takes time to work, are you doing nolvadex as well? You keep quoting 20/40/60mg but without mentioning what it is you were taking.

Femera can stop some of the conversion but it wont take care of current estrogen, which is what nolvadex would be good for.

You can run B6 I believe 600-800mg ED for gyno symptoms from deca. Why you would have issues 3 months after a cycle right before you began I dont know, but I have heard of it at least once before, recently on another board.


----------



## jeb (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah I'm running nolva as well, I started at 20mg after the second week I started my cycle but right now i'm up to 60mg a day it has helped so far but sometimes during the day at work I feel that tingly weird feeling and a bit of pain but no lumps so far, it's a little bit swollen but no biggie though, I know that we have one pec a little bit different than the otherone though. What's with the B6 what is it? Is it true that sometimes deca gyno cannot be stopped because of progesterone thing or something like that????


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats what the B6 is for, nolvadex wont do anything for it.

Whenever I feel gyno symptoms it always starts on my left side.


----------



## jeb (Nov 3, 2004)

do you know where can i get b6? pm me bro I really need help.  yep that's where I feel it on my left side .


----------



## jeb (Nov 3, 2004)

check your pm bro


----------



## jeb (Nov 3, 2004)

well what is B6 stands for? so I can do a search and look for it and try to buy it to get rid of this progestone gyno,


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2004)

it's only vitamin B-6.  you can get it anywhere...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm surprised that 60mg nolva isn't putting a stop to it. If it is liquid nolva, you might want to up the dose a bit. Lion is legit stuff. Let us now how the B6 works for you. Don't be afraid to take lots of it. It won't build up and become toxic like fat-soluble vitamins.


----------



## pop (Nov 4, 2004)

but nolva wont work will it if its prolactin shit.just  the  b-6


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2004)

B-6 (any vitamin store), bromocriptine or dostinex.


----------



## jeb (Nov 4, 2004)

I didn't feel anything today I was like nothing I think the nolva and the letro worked, but I think I'm going to lower the dose of letro at .25. it took two weeks to totally I guess to stay stable in my blood because damn I was suffering for two fucking weeks. what a relief!!! but I ordered cabaser by upjohn (dostinex)for just in case, just to have it on hand, it was real cheap. 75bucks for 20-1mg pills. cabaser is like the generic name for dostinex but much cheaper. I will buy the b6 though.


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2004)

jeb said:
			
		

> I ordered cabaser by upjohn (dostinex)for just in case, just to have it on hand, it was real cheap. 75bucks for 20-1mg pills. cabaser is like the generic name for dostinex but much cheaper. I will buy the b6 though.



you can find bromo on the net for $20 for 30 - 2.5 mg tabs..


----------



## jeb (Nov 7, 2004)

*feel liver a bit swollen*

bros,
what do you all take for the liver besides milk thisle, right now I feel my liver swollen, the reason I think I put a lot of strain to it was because of the high doses I took of femara and i've read that is toxic in high doses, besides that I was taking 100 80 80 then 60 of nolva like for two weeks for my gyno symptoms, thank God it stopped but now I got this weird feeling in my liver not pain but like if it's swollen. I'm taking milk thistle though but is there anything else more effective than the milk thistle???????? before my cycle I took blood work to check my enzimes and everything look ok but that was before my previous cycle. (test500,eq400,winnie50mg(4w) 4 20wks) 
test is toxic "low" exept in mega doses right? how toxic is it with 500mg a wk?? do you all know? N E SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## R1pilot (Nov 13, 2004)

I was wondering, is the bromo better than using B-6.  What doses go with each product.  Looking at the prices, if B-6 works why spend the cash on Bromo??


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 13, 2004)

JEB I doubt that 500mg of test has any negative effect on the liver....the odds are that winny from your last cycle....or all the femera you've taken, and or Nolvadex is what could aggravate your liver. Taking milk thistle is a good idea, but going to get your liver checked by the doc is your best defense against doing irreversible damage to it.


----------



## jeb (Nov 14, 2004)

UPDATE GUYS:

I went to the doc and got myself checked with a hepatic blood test for my liver, and cholesterol. My liver was prefectly fine

Bili.Dir.........0.47 mg/dl            (normal 0.2-0.5)
Bili.Ind..........0.11
Bili.tot...........0.58 mg/dl          (normal 0.5-1.0)
T.G.O............21 ui/ml              (normal 8-35 )
T.G.P. ...........28ui/ml              (normal 5-40)
Fosf.Alcal........123 u/lt             (normal 100-290)

Cholesterol......225mg/dl            (normal 130-200)
Triglycerid........155mg/dl           (normal 35-165)

Mudge was right the femara put my cholesterol through the roof as you can see.  well nothing major, it was just that my large intestine was swollen, the large intestine runs like a "n" shape and it passes under the liver where more or less where your ribs are at, that's why I would feel like pinches and swollen.


----------



## R1pilot (Nov 14, 2004)

I was wondering, is the bromo better than using B-6. What doses go with each product. Looking at the prices, if B-6 works why spend the cash on Bromo??


----------



## repoj (Nov 15, 2004)

So just to clearify-bromocriptine or Vitamine B-6, aids in the avoidance of gyno?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2004)

Prolactin gyno.


----------



## repoj (Nov 15, 2004)

from what I read on Prolacting it promotes gyno if anything. Am I wrong or does it prvent it?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2004)

Its called prolactin gyno, deca and tren users may or may not experience it.


----------

